# Quality of Robert Talbott Best of Class Ties



## sam (Sep 5, 2004)

Can anyone comment on the overall quality and value of Robert Talbott's Best of Class ties? Are these a good buy? What is the thickness of the silk? I saw the following one and really like the colors, but don't know much about the overall quality and construction of this line.



Thanks,
Sam


----------



## epl0517 (Apr 7, 2005)

*bump*

Surprised no one has commented. I would like to know whether they have self loops and three piece construction.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

I don't think BoC ties have a self-fabric back. Nor are they self-tipped. The silk is amazing. They are cut along the bias and have the slip stitch as well and made in the US. At retail, they're probably not worth it, but a great tie.

The link you have doesn't work btw.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

They're very fine ties. Back in the 90's, when most patterned silk was printed (or only simple stripes), RT was the best source for woven patterns. Now that's much easier to find. RT ties tend towards vibrant colors while stopping short of Duchamp levels of loudness. Lots of jewel tones, and complicated jacquard (sp?) weaves. Used to be my favorite brand, then my tastes shifted towards more subtle ties, but they're quite good if you're looking for strong/complex, but not obnoxious.

As for quality, I've got some that are 15 years old and still in fine shape. They seem to use tightly-woven silk, so they're not as prone to the fuzzing/fraying that afflicts a lot of nice wovens (such as Charvets). Been years since I bought one, so I don't know if it's still the case, but they used to not have self-fabric tip/lining or keeper; that's not really "quality," _per se_, just a nice touch that they weren't using their very nice silk on.


----------



## Avers (Feb 28, 2006)

How is Talbott Best of Class different from Talbott? 

Is BOC supposed to be more upscale line of Talbott?


----------



## epl0517 (Apr 7, 2005)

Avers said:


> How is Talbott Best of Class different from Talbott?
> 
> Is BOC supposed to be more upscale line of Talbott?


I think Talbott has two lines of neckwear. The other is the seven fold collection, which is obviously more expensive.


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

epl0517 said:


> I think Talbott has two lines of neckwear. The other is the seven fold collection, which is obviously more expensive.


Robert Talbott manufactures four different tie lines:

Robert Talbott retails for $85
Best of Class retails for $115
Estate retails for $175
Sevenfold retails for $245


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*I have quite a few Robert Talbott ties ....*

Their quality is good, but BoC has no self keeper nor is it self tipped. The Estate ties do, but except for this (keeper and self tipping) the BOC is about the same as the Estate range. The BoC and Estate ties are readily available on sale, especialy at year end. I have never paid more than $50 for a BoC or Estate tie. Places to look include Hansens, Direct Clothiers, Maus and Hoffman, Tie Crafters. At $50, the BoC ties are $65 off retail. I really like them, but I wouldn't pay retail. Their 7-folds are harder to come by, but I think they're a bit thick anyway.

Regardless of what some say, the Duchamp woven ties are really nice. Not all of them are totally wild. In fact, some of my Robert Talbotts are wilder than Duchamp. To buy Duchamp, make your web selections on Boxer day with 50% off.


----------



## Avers (Feb 28, 2006)

Retail prices for Talbott ties seem high, across all lines. 

I guess I'll stick to Brooks and Behar ties on sale.


----------



## goodall (Aug 31, 2008)

I have several and I think they are distinct with great colors and design. They make a great knot as well. Here in St. Louis they go for $135 but I never pay that. The best deals I have seen for BOC are at Nordstroms Rack.


----------



## Armscye (Jan 9, 2004)

*Talbott BIC*

For you tall beanpoles out there, BIC tends to run shortish, from my experience-- maybe 55-56 inches.


----------



## coynedj (Jun 1, 2008)

Avers said:


> Retail prices for Talbott ties seem high, across all lines.
> 
> I guess I'll stick to Brooks and Behar ties on sale.


That's why all of the ones I have were purchased at Nordstrom Rack, where the BoC ties can be found in large quantities for $35, if I remmember correctly (and I've had a bit too much wine this evening, so my memory may be impaired).


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

If you have access to a Nordie's Rack, they often have whole tables of RT BofC ties for $24.99. I have also seen them on occasion at Marshall's for $19.99. A really, really good buy at either of those prices.

They don't have self-fabric loop keepers, sadly, just the usually label tacked on with a few threads at each corner. But the silks are nice, the construction is fine, they are US-made, and some of the patterns and colors are real classics.

I'm still wearing some I bought 20+ years ago at Raleigh's, Arthur Adler's, Lewis & Thos. Saltz, Powers & Goode, Britches of Georgetowne, and the GU Shop (may they all RIP).


----------



## Scott Hill (Jun 9, 2009)

Robert Talbott ties are made in Monterey , California and are a nice attempt for their entering the 7 and 9 fold tie market.. That being said, they are ok.. but I would not wear one. I prefer the Italian's approach to the 7 fold tie.. There finishing is more detailed and the Talbott ties have a very light lining. I prefer Dolcepunta from Prato or Nicky, Milan. Much nicer and only a few bucks more expensive. Robert Talbott has only been doing 7 fold ties for a short period of time ( maybe 5 years or so..) and I feel that ther are much better tie makers from Italy.. who have specialized in 7 and 9 fold ties for decades. 

Scott Hill
Scott Hill Bespoke Designs


----------



## Scott Hill (Jun 9, 2009)

Unfortunately, you are talking about Lexus and Toyota.. All are nice products.. but there is a great deal of difference between Robert Talbott and both Brooks Brothers and Behar.


----------



## Scott Hill (Jun 9, 2009)

You are tight.. They run too short.. and if you are taller than 5'8 .. too short for windsor or double fore in hand. They should make them 3" longer and use a heavier lining. Ties don't have enough "guts" INHO

Scott Hill


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*Three inches longer and you would have to be a giant ....*

to wear a Robert Talbott. I am 6' tall, and when I tie a four-in-hand with both ends relatively equal, the tie comes about three inches below my waist. I always keep my jacket buttoned, but if they made them any longer, I wouldn't buy them.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

I wear half-windsor normally, but I sometimes wear a full windsor or four in hand. I'm also 6'1... mind you I only have a 15" neck, but I have no problem making it long enough.


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

Scott Hill said:


> Robert Talbott ties are made in Monterey , California and are a nice attempt for their entering the 7 and 9 fold tie market.. That being said, they are ok.. but I would not wear one. I prefer the Italian's approach to the 7 fold tie.. There finishing is more detailed and the Talbott ties have a very light lining. I prefer Dolcepunta from Prato or Nicky, Milan. Much nicer and only a few bucks more expensive. Robert Talbott has only been doing 7 fold ties for a short period of time ( maybe 5 years or so..) and I feel that ther are much better tie makers from Italy.. who have specialized in 7 and 9 fold ties for decades.
> 
> Scott Hill
> Scott Hill Bespoke Designs


*Scott,*

Perhaps you are thinking of some other company and not Talbott?

Talbott has been making unlined 7-folds *since 1986 *and they used to be the best department store 7-fold. I have not looked at one in close to 5 years so perhaps some other companies have overtaken their lead?

See Talbott history in this link:

As for 9-fold specialists who are you talking about? I know that some companies put out 8+ multi-fold ties for marketing reasons but typically it is only with very thin silk, and is not common.

Any number of folds above 7 is rarely of practical use.

Talbott's 7-folds are unlined with no interlining and what is usually called a 7-fold in Italy is actually a lined 6-fold.Although there are some unlined 7-folds made in Italy but not many overall.

Talbott ready made 7-folds have over the years been very good and with the exception of bespoke ties made in Italy Talbotts are better in terms of construction.

Looking forward to hearing who you think are the best Italian tie makers with photos and your technical reasons why.

Overall Talbotts makes good ties.


----------



## Roikins (Mar 22, 2007)

thefancyman said:


> Robert Talbott manufactures four different tie lines:
> 
> Robert Talbott retails for $85
> Best of Class retails for $115
> ...


The last time I checked, if you get to one of their outlet stores, the 7 folds are $65 and all their other ties are $35. I picked up a few the last time I was there, because they're definitely a bargain at those prices.


----------



## Avers (Feb 28, 2006)

Scott Hill said:


> Unfortunately, you are talking about Lexus and Toyota.. All are nice products.. but there is a great deal of difference between Robert Talbott and both Brooks Brothers and Behar.


Please explain what would be main differences.

I agree that not all BB and Behar ties are equally nice, many use thin silk and have flimsy feeling. The ones I like use thick silk fabric and feel solid.


----------



## 82-Greg (Apr 13, 2008)

Roikins said:


> The last time I checked, if you get to one of their outlet stores, the 7 folds are $65 and all their other ties are $35. I picked up a few the last time I was there, because they're definitely a bargain at those prices.


You have peaked my interest. Where are Talbott's outlet stores?


----------



## Mathguy (May 16, 2006)

The Talbott outlet store I know about is in the Carmel Valley Village. Take Carmel Valley Road about 10 miles east from highway 1. If you visit their store on Ocean Avenue in Carmel they can give you more detailed directions to the outlet.


----------



## Roikins (Mar 22, 2007)

82-Greg said:


> You have peaked my interest. Where are Talbott's outlet stores?


There is one in Carmel Valley, but the one that's easier to get to is their new one in Gilroy.


----------



## Sarge6 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Robert Talbott BOC $25 at Nordstrom Rack*

They're fine ties. And the Nordstrom Racks in Chicagoland at least have them for $25, and generally good selections. It's the only way I buy ties now.


----------



## Distinctive (Apr 26, 2007)

Sarge6 said:


> They're fine ties. And the Nordstrom Racks in Chicagoland at least have them for $25, and generally good selections. It's the only way I buy ties now.


Decent quality, I don't believe I've ever seen a self-tipped BOC, and yes all Nordstrom racks have them on sale for $25 if not less. I honestly don't think I'd pay more than $40 for them when much better is out there at a similar price.


----------



## Avers (Feb 28, 2006)

thefancyman said:


> Robert Talbott manufactures four different tie lines:
> 
> Robert Talbott retails for $85
> Best of Class retails for $115
> ...


I recently saw a "Robert Talbott Studio" tie.

Where does it fit into the above classification?


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

Avers said:


> I recently saw a "Robert Talbott Studio" tie.
> 
> Where does it fit into the above classification?


As far as I know the Studio line of ties are similar to that of the Brooks Brothers 346 ties in that they are made specifically for the outlet and discount shopping market. These ties are produced for stores like Marshalls and TJ Maxx to capitalize on the clearance marketing.


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

Avers said:


> I recently saw a "Robert Talbott Studio" tie.
> 
> Where does it fit into the above classification?


My recollection is that these ties were a little less traditional and little more "out there" (not too much) though. I don't think they were necessarily of a lesser quality. I had one back in the day before Talbott became a status symbol.

I have one BOC Talbott tie and think highly of it although it's about 17 years old now.


----------



## Avers (Feb 28, 2006)

Ditto! I saw the Studio tie at Marshalls.


----------



## wwscott (Jun 26, 2008)

*Robert Talbott*

You are finding the studio ties in cheap stores because Talbott is dumping their old merchandise. They don't even make studio neckwear anymore. When it was made, it was their opening price point line. Talbott now makes Robert Talbott ($85 retail), Best of Class ($115 retail, exclusive to Nordstrom's and machine made), Handsewn ($135 retail and what BOC used to be), and Seven Fold ($245 retail). BOC and Handsewn have self keepers and use quality brushed cotton canvas linings. Tipping is not self, but is done with very high quality silk. I hope this helps.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

*Talbott ties*

As I recall the order from the top down is like this;

Seven Fold
Estate
Bond Street
Best of Class
Studio


----------



## Financier (Mar 6, 2006)

Talbott BoC ties make up probably 50% of my tie collection. They are a quality tie and will last a very long time. As for the comment that they run a little short, one reason I have so many of them is that they are the most readily available "extra long" tie of decent quality. Their XL ties run from 62" to 65" in my experience. I am 6'$" with a 19" neck, and I have no problem with a half windsor knot. 

The extra long ties are harder to find at a discount, but I've have great success on ebay.


----------



## pkincy (Feb 9, 2006)

goodall said:


> I have several and I think they are distinct with great colors and design. They make a great knot as well. Here in St. Louis they go for $135 but I never pay that. The best deals I have seen for BOC are at Nordstroms Rack.


I, too, pay $135 not $115 and I buy them at retail consistently and generally as soon as the catalog comes out so I get the better colors/patterns. They tie a geat knot as said above and have wonderful patterns and colors particularly if you grab them early as the best ties sell out quickly.

I have several of their 7 folds but frankly don't think as much of the colors patterns and construction of those.

Perry


----------



## epl0517 (Apr 7, 2005)

*New information*

I visited the Talbott botique in NYC last weekend and learned the company has replaced the BoC label with a new label called Carmel. The BoC label is now available exclusively through Nordstroms, and is now machine sewn, unlike the old BoC, which was handsewn. However, Carmel is handsewn, and even features self keeper loops.


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

pkincy said:


> I, too, pay $135 not $115 and I buy them at retail


The price for the Best of Class I got was from Nordstroms so it is possible that as the BoC ties sold directly from Robert Talbott are more expensive because they are hand sewn rather than machine made. That's interesting though that the lower quality BoC will now exclusively be sold through Nordstroms and that a new higher quality core line will be introduced named Carmel.


----------



## Roikins (Mar 22, 2007)

epl0517 said:


> I visited the Talbott botique in NYC last weekend and learned the company has replaced the BoC label with a new label called Carmel. The BoC label is now available exclusively through Nordstroms, and is now machine sewn, unlike the old BoC, which was handsewn. However, Carmel is handsewn, and even features self keeper loops.


Yep, it's been out for several months at least, because I got this one at the outlet store about 3 months ago. The liner still says BOC.

https://img266.imageshack.us/i/img2999t.jpg/


----------



## wwscott (Jun 26, 2008)

Roikins said:


> Yep, it's been out for several months at least, because I got this one at the outlet store about 3 months ago. The liner still says BOC.
> https://img266.imageshack.us/i/img2999t.jpg/[/QUOTE
> When Richard Cohen bought majority stake in Robert Talbott, he started playing with the labels. Robert Talbott was still selling BOC ties to retail stores and Nordstrom. The Nordstrom ties retailed at $115 and every other store retailed them at $135. Nordstrom was getting a special run of machine made BOC ties that allowed them to be retailed at $115. Retailers complained that the customer was not aware of this so Robert Talbott continued to sell the machine made BOC to Nordstrom and created a handsewn tie for retailers. Current season neckwear says Best of Class in the tipping if it is from Nordstrom (and is machine made) and says Handsewn in the tipping if it is sold anywhere else. What you got at the outlet store is old merchandise or it is the machine made Nordstrom tie.


----------



## Roikins (Mar 22, 2007)

wwscott said:


> When Richard Cohen bought majority stake in Robert Talbott, he started playing with the labels. Robert Talbott was still selling BOC ties to retail stores and Nordstrom. The Nordstrom ties retailed at $115 and every other store retailed them at $135. Nordstrom was getting a special run of machine made BOC ties that allowed them to be retailed at $115. Retailers complained that the customer was not aware of this so Robert Talbott continued to sell the machine made BOC to Nordstrom and created a handsewn tie for retailers. Current season neckwear says Best of Class in the tipping if it is from Nordstrom (and is machine made) and says Handsewn in the tipping if it is sold anywhere else. What you got at the outlet store is old merchandise or it is the machine made Nordstrom tie.


My guess would be at least an old season since it was from the RT outlet, as I would think the Nord stuff would end up at the Nord outlet.


----------



## wwscott (Jun 26, 2008)

There is no telling. Robert Talbott is dumping old inventory left and right, but it is possible that the tie was made for Nordstroms and the order was cancelled before being shipped. With consumers looking for deals everywhere they go, it is putting a hurting on stores like Nordstroms.


----------



## Avers (Feb 28, 2006)

I saw some Talbott BOC ties at SYMS. Priced at $40, during Bash sale discounted to $30.


----------



## phillyesq (Dec 9, 2008)

I recently picked up my first BOC at Nordstrom rack, where it was only $24.99. The vast majority of my ties are BB, but I liked the Talbott tie much more. A nicer, heavier silk that both looks and feels better.


----------



## Avers (Feb 28, 2006)

If anyone is interested - Century 21 has Talbott ties for $19.99. 

Same price for both BOC and main line Talbott. I picked up couple for myself last night


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

Question re: "Hand Sewn." How is it "better" than the Nordstrom's BOC?


----------

